# Boycott Female Sports That Allow Transgender Competition.....!



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

*THIS IS JUST FLAT OUT WRONG !*

*IT'S CALLED " CHEATING " PLAIN AND SIMPLE !!!!*

*VERY VERY VERY UNFAIR TO ALL THE NATURAL WOMEN WHO TRAIN SO HARD TO COMPETE IN THEIR SPORTS !!!!!*

*ALL OF THE SANCTIONING BODIES NEED TO BE SUED *
*AND FORCED TO CREATE A THIRD DIVISION IF THIS IS ALLOWED TO CONTINUE !!!!*






*




*

*A biological male who identifies as a woman won the NCAA women’s track championship over the weekend.*

Cece Telfer. a biological male (transgender), won the women’s 400 meter hurdles on Saturday night and beat the second place competitor by over a full second.

https://dailycaller.com/2019/05/28/cece-telfer-transgender-ncaa-championship/


----------

